# Anybody shoot a Stoeger over and under



## king killer delete (Dec 16, 2016)

Thinking about one?


----------



## Dub (Dec 16, 2016)

I became very turned off to the brand a few years ago when at the range and a guy was patterning his Stoeger O/U.

He was griping about it and asked to use the rifle rest I'd brought....Caldwell Lead Sled.  He secured it in there and shot away...a number of rounds.

It visibly threw the top and bottom barrel patterns in positions that were further apart (left & right of each other) than I'd have ever expected.

I don't know much about shotguns....and even less about over/unders.....but I knew right then that I didn't want to have to deal with the problems he was experiencing.  I have no idea how he went on to address the issues, but I knew I'd hope to never have to do such.


Thus far I've been lucky.


----------



## flatsmaster (Dec 17, 2016)

Killer PM Preacher ... he is mostly on the upland section now ... I'm pretty sure I read a post he made awhile ago where he had about all the gauges in there O/U ...


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 17, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## Andrew_T (Dec 17, 2016)

I bought one for my son a few years back and have never had a problem with it.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 17, 2016)

I am thinking about the longfowler o/u or even the side by side. Already got a. Browning  o/u. Already got so many 12 duck guns


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 18, 2016)

Check out the mossberg o/u I've been bird hunting with mine for years and love it


----------



## vowell462 (Dec 18, 2016)

I bought my daughter a Stoeger Condor O/U youth 20 guage. I like the gun. Shoots well, just a little more recoil than I would like for her. But that is my only complaint.

Also have a friend that shoots a Stoeger Condor O/U 12 guage and he loves it. I have watched him absolutely blister doves with it.


----------



## hunter64 (Dec 19, 2016)

My son loves his and is wicked with it


----------



## Chewbaka81 (Dec 20, 2016)

I've got a Stoeger sxs 20.  I like it a lot.


----------



## QuackAddict (Dec 20, 2016)

My dad shoots one in 20 and he is happy with it. I tried it out on the dove field one day this year and it shot well.


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 20, 2016)

Look at the Yildiz O/U. Academy can't keep them in stock because all of the local plantations buy them up. 20 ga is getting to be a popular gauge these days for upland and waterfowl shooting. I shoot the Yildiz A71 in 20 for ducks and love it


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 20, 2016)

Chewbaka81 said:


> I've got a Stoeger sxs 20.  I like it a lot.


I know what you got


----------



## sasmojoe (Dec 20, 2016)

If you get one make sure it has ejectors. I've got a 20 and it does not have ejectors and it can be a pain in the


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 20, 2016)

sasmojoe said:


> If you get one make sure it has ejectors. I've got a 20 and it does not have ejectors and it can be a pain in the &#55357;&#56372; .


 I have heard they only come with extractors


----------



## 27metalman (Dec 23, 2016)

I have a Combo 12/20. I use it from time to time.  It's hard not to hold my SBEII.


----------



## willsmon (Dec 23, 2016)

If you have a browning, I doubt you will be impressed with it.  I picked one up in a gun store the other day and it just didn't feel good compared to browning, winchester, beretta, etc.  I will say though that I have heard they will hold up under heavy use.  Held a stevens 555 a couple of weeks ago and it felt nice, very light though so probably not good for shooting ducks and I haven't heard anything good or bad about reliability.


----------



## little rascal (Dec 24, 2016)

*Stoeger*

I had an o/u condor 20ga. shot clays with it right alongside my B-guns. It was light, and fun. It had something minor I can't remember (think it was cosmetic)? Sent it to Benelli, they sent back a whole brand new gun(later model). Well it shot good, and eventually a guy at the range kept wanting it, so I sold it to him. If I didn't have so many guns, I would get another, would like one in a 28ga.!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 24, 2016)

Got a 20ga condor o/u. Really like it.


----------

